# ^^^^^^^افتح قلبك^^^^^^^



## mrmr120 (25 أغسطس 2007)

[FONT=comic
 sans ms]افتح قلبك للإنسان الذي... [/FONT]​ 

[FONT=comic
 sans ms]يعطيك ولا يسال كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما المقابل ..​


يحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك قبل نفسه ..​ 

يشاركك أحلامكوطموحاتك مهما كانت بعيدة المنال او سخيفة..​ 

يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها علىوجهك..​ 

يقرا عينيك قبل لسانك ..​ 

يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك ..​ 

يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك ..​ 

يوجهك ان ضللت الطريق ..​ 

يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا لاحزانك ..​ 

يخاف عليك منان تشعر بالوحدة مع شخص اخر..​ 

لا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى جانبك ..​ 

يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى نفسك فاشلا ..​ 

يقسو عليك عندما تقسوعلى نفسك..​ 

فيأخذ من روحه ويزرعها في يديك ..​ 

وفي الختام ...​ 

افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك​ 
منقووووووووووووول​[/FONT]


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^^^^^^^افتح قلبك^^^^^^^*

ميرسى يا مرموره على الموضوع الجميل ده

والكلام الاجمل

وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## mohep noshey (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^^^^^^^افتح قلبك^^^^^^^*

شكرا يا مرمر على الكلام الجميل دة وياريت كلنا نعمل بية وربنا معاكى


----------



## rama (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^^^^^^^افتح قلبك^^^^^^^*

*يااااه يا مرمر
بجد موضوع هااااايل 
ميرسي ليكي وربنا يعوض تعبك
ويباركك​*


----------



## mrmr120 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^^^^^^^افتح قلبك^^^^^^^*

ميرسى ياكاندى
ميرسى يامهيب 
ميرسى ياراما 
ربنا معاكو​


----------



## koka_jesus (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^^^^^^^افتح قلبك^^^^^^^*

مرسى اوى يا مرمر على الكلام الجميل دة​


----------



## lousa188114 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^^^^^^^افتح قلبك^^^^^^^*

طبعا اكيد كل المواصفات دي موجودة في شخص واحد هو المسيح فعلا هو  الشخص الوحيد الذي  تنطبق علية كل هذة المواصفات 
اشكرك مرمر علي الكلام الجميل والموضوع الاجمل


----------



## mrmr120 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^^^^^^^افتح قلبك^^^^^^^*

ميرسى ياكوكا ياقمر
وميرسى يا لوسا وفعلا تنطبق على ربنا​


----------



## farawala (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^^^^^^^افتح قلبك^^^^^^^*

شكر يا مرمر على هذا الموضوع الحلو والكلام الرائع


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^^^^^^^افتح قلبك^^^^^^^*

مرسي يا عسل  علي الكلام دا


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2009)

*افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..








يعطيك ولا يسال كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما هو المقابل .. يحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك

قبل نفسه .. يشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت بعيدة المنال او سخيفة !!



*******

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك .. يقرأ عينيك قبل لسانك يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك !!



*******

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا لاحزانك .. يخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع

شخص اخر لا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى جانبك 



*******

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك .. يوجهك ان ضللت الطريق يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى

نفسك فاشلا !! 



*******

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

يحنو عليك عندما تقسو على نفسك فيأخذ من روحه ويزرعها في يديك 



وفي الختام ..

افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك ؟؟!!​



​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*


افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك .. يوجهك ان ضللت الطريق يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى

نفسك فاشلا !! 




جميل جداااا يا جوجو

شكراااااا على الكلمات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا جوجو 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*



كليمو قال:


> افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
> يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك .. يوجهك ان ضللت الطريق يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى
> 
> نفسك فاشلا !!
> ...


*شكراااااااا لمرورك اخى العزيز كليمو*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى يا جوجو ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


*شكرا يا كيرو على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*

*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك .. يقرأ عينيك قبل لسانك يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك !!*​
*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*




> افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
> يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا لاحزانك .. يخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع
> 
> شخص اخر لا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى جانبك
> ...


 

*موضوع جميل جدا*
*ميرسى يا جوجو*​*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*



happy angel قال:


> *افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*
> 
> *يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك .. يقرأ عينيك قبل لسانك يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك !!*​
> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع رااائع جدااا*​
> ...


*ميرسى يا امى على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ميرسى يا جوجو*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة بريسكلا*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## ICE IDG (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*

*موضوع رائع وفى منتهى الجمال
شكرا جداا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*



ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> *موضوع رائع وفى منتهى الجمال*
> 
> *شكرا جداا *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​





​


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمت بود​





​


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*



red rose88 قال:


>





​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*



> افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
> يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك .. يوجهك ان ضللت الطريق يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى
> 
> نفسك فاشلا !!



*موضوع كتيير جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*

*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة سندريلا*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك 

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## just member (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*

*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يوليو 2009)

*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*

*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



*يعطيك ولا يسأل كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما*​​​​​*المقابل* *يحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك*​​​​​*قبل نفسه* *يشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت*​​​​* بعيدة المنال او سخيفة*


*********




*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



*يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك* *يقرأ*​​​​* عينيك قبل لسانك* *يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك*



*********


*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



*يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا*​​​​*لاحزانك* *يخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع*​​​*شخص اخر* *لا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى*​​​* جانبك*



********* 



*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



*يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك* *يوجهك ان*​​​​* ضللت الطريق* *يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى*​​​​* نفسك فاشلا*​


*********



*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



*يحنو عليك عندما تقسو على نفسك* *فيأخذ من*​​​​* روحه ويزرعها في يديك*

​​

*وفي الختام*​​*..*​
*افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك*​
*للامانة منقول*

*صلولي كتير*

:smi420:​


----------



## monmooon (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*

*كلام جمييييييييييييييييييل جداً جداً 
مرسسسي علي الموضوع الرائع يامرمورة
ربنا يباركك ياقمررررررررر​*


----------



## soochy (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*

_*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جدا و عميقة جدا*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*

موضوع جميل 

ميرررررسى ليكى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*



monmooon قال:


> *كلام جمييييييييييييييييييل جداً جداً ​*
> _*مرسسسي علي الموضوع الرائع يامرمورة*_
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك ياقمررررررررر*_​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*



soochy قال:


> _*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جدا و عميقة جدا*_


 


*ميرسي لمرورك جدا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل ​
> 
> 
> ميرررررسى ليكى ​
> ...


 


*ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*

شكرا مرمورة
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمورة
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا وليم*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*



 كلام رائع  يا  مرمورة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*

*ميرسى ياقمرى كلام جميل اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KARL (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا
تسلم ايدك​:download:
:download:


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*



كليمو قال:


> كلام رائع يا مرمورة
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمرى كلام جميل اوووى*​
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*



karl قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك​:download:
> :download:


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كارل*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 يوليو 2009)

*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*


افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يعطيك ولا يسأل كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما

المقابليحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك

قبل نفسهيشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت

بعيدة المنال او سخيفة


*******




افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهكيقرأ

عينيك قبل لسانكيصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك



*******


افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا

لاحزانكيخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع

شخص اخرلا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى

جانبك



*******



افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديكيوجهك ان

ضللت الطريق يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى

نفسك فاشلا




*******



افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يحنو عليك عندما تقسو على نفسكفيأخذ من

روحه ويزرعها في يديك




وفي الختام

..


افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



> افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك



*موضوع كتييير جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

موضوع جميل يا كيريا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



> افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ايه الكلام الجميل ده يا كركر
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## gonees (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

كلااااااااااااام راائع و ياريت منفتحش قلبنا فعلا لاي حد


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي...............*

*شكرا حبيبتي عالموضوع
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



*يعطيك ولا يسأل كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما*
*المقابل**يحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك*
*قبل نفسه**يشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت*
* بعيدة المنال او سخيفة*


*********




*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



*يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك**يقرأ*

* عينيك قبل لسانك**يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك*



*********


*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



*يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا*
*لاحزانك**يخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع*
*شخص اخر**لا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى*
* جانبك*



*********



*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



*يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك**يوجهك ان*
* ضللت الطريق**يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى*
* نفسك فاشلا*



*********



*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*​ 


*يحنو عليك عندما تقسو على نفسك**فيأخذ من*
* روحه ويزرعها في يديك*



 *وفي الختام*
*..*

*افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك*​


----------



## maroo maroo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

 
​​*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*​



​​*يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك**يوجهك ان*​​​
*ضللت الطريق**يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى*
*نفسك فاشلا*​


​ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسى للكلمات الجمييييييلة
رررررربنا يباااااركك


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*




افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يعطيك ولا يسأل كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما
المقابليحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك
قبل نفسهيشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت
بعيدة المنال او سخيفة


*******




افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهكيقرأ

عينيك قبل لسانكيصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك



*******


افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا
لاحزانكيخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع
شخص اخرلا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى
جانبك



*******



افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديكيوجهك ان
ضللت الطريقيراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى
نفسك فاشلا



*******



افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يحنو عليك عندما تقسو على نفسكفيأخذ من
روحه ويزرعها في يديك



وفي الختام
..

افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك



شكرا منتهى الروعه الرب يباركك​


----------



## sosofofo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

:big29:​


----------



## ارووجة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

روووعة
ميرسي الك يائمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

*



افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..



يعطيك ولا يسأل كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما
المقابليحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك
قبل نفسهيشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت
بعيدة المنال او سخيفة


أنقر للتوسيع...

تحــــــفه يا كيريا 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

جميل موضوعك يا كيريا

وفيه كلام منطقي وكلام اخر 

يسمى عذب الكلام 

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## gonees (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

ميرسي موضوع رائع بجد بس اعتقد ان مفيش انسان فيه دا كله 
هو المسيح بسسسسسسسس


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



maroo maroo قال:


> ​​*افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

ميرسى مارو حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك يارب
ابقى شرفينى علطول يا بنوته ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



النهيسى قال:


> افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى جدا اخى الحبيب
لمرورك الجميل
يارب يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



gonees قال:


> ميرسي موضوع رائع بجد بس اعتقد ان مفيش انسان فيه دا كله
> هو المسيح بسسسسسسسس




*
ميرسى اخى جونيز لمرورك 
يارب يباركك علطول اخى الحبيب
ابقى نورنى علطول ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



sosofofo قال:


> :big29:​




*
ميرسى سوسو فوفا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ابقى شرفينى علطول ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



ارووجة قال:


> روووعة
> ميرسي الك يائمر
> ربنا يباركك


*
ميرسى اريج حبيبتى
يارب ماانحرم من مرورك عطول
وبقى نورينى علطول يا  با بنوتايتى ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



kokoman قال:


> *
> تحــــــفه يا كيريا
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع الرائع
> ...



*
ميرسى يا كوكو لتشجيعك علطول ليا
يارب ماانحرم منك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*



كليمو قال:


> جميل موضوعك يا كيريا
> 
> وفيه كلام منطقي وكلام اخر
> 
> ...



*

ميرسى كليمو ياغالى لمرورك الا بيفرح قلبى
ابقى رد كدة علطول 
ونورنى دايما ​*


----------



## mano 4 ever (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

فعلا موضوع جميل وكلمات صادقه 
ولازم يكون هو ده الشخص اللي نفتحله قلبنا


----------



## vetaa (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

*جميل طبعا*
*بس فين بقى؟*

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## yousteka (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..*

ايه يابنوتة يا جميلة الكلام الحلو خالص ده

جبتيه منين يا عسولة انتى

بجد مش عارفة اقتبس جزء معين ومش عارفة اقولك عليه ايه لانه اروع من الكلام

ثانكس ياقمرتى على التوبيك الجامد ده

ربنا معاكى دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*لمن تفتح قلبك*

*لمن تفتح قلبـك...





افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
يعطيك ولا يسأل كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما 
المقابل يحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك 
قبل نفسه يشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت 
 بعيدة المنال او سخيفة

*******


افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك يقرأ 
 عينيك قبل لسانك يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك

******* 

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا 
لاحزانك يخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع 
شخص اخر لا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى جانبك

******* 

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك يوجهك ان 
 ضللت الطريق يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى 
 نفسك فاشلا 

*******

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
يحنو عليك عندما تقسو على نفسك فيأخذ من 
 روحه ويزرعها في يديك

منقووووول
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*




> افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
> 
> يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك يوجهك ان
> ضللت الطريق يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى
> نفسك فاشلا


 
فى منتهى الجمال 
تسلم ايدك
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*

*شكرا جدا

موضوع جميل


ياريت الناس تفتح قلوبها ويكون عندها محبه​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا
> 
> موضوع جميل
> 
> ...



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## zezza (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*

موضوع جميل جدا يا حبيبتى و رقيق خالص مليان بالمشاعر الجميلة 
شكرا كتير على الكلام الحلو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و عمل ايديك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*

*أشكرك زيزا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



> افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
> يحنو عليك عندما تقسو على نفسك فيأخذ من
> روحه ويزرعها في يديك



راااائع كتيير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارز حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> راااائع كتيير
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك   حياتك​




*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## yousteka (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 

موضوع في منتهى الروعة يا مونيكا

وياريت نلاقي اشخاص زي كدة بجد

ميرسي ليكى كتير ياقمر

ربنا معاكى دائما ياحبيبتى ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## maro sweety (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*

موضوع ف منتهى الرررروعة بجد


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



> افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
> يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك يقرأ
> عينيك قبل لسانك يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك






موضوع رائع جداااا يا  مونيكا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



yousteka قال:


> موضوع في منتهى الروعة يا مونيكا
> 
> وياريت نلاقي اشخاص زي كدة بجد
> 
> ...



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



maro sweety قال:


> موضوع ف منتهى الرررروعة بجد




أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا  مونيكا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*

افتح قلبك للى واقف يقرع
عندما صلب الرب يسوع على الصليب، حدث تغيير في قلب اللص، وفي السماء.

عندما دخل يسوع الى قدس الأقداس السماوي لكي يطهّر قلبي وقلبك من خطايانا، فرحت السماء بالخلاص الذي تم.

فكل مكان دخله يسوع، أجرى فيه تغييرا كبيرا... وهو يريد أن يجعل من حياتك وحياتي شيء أفضل.

يقول الرب يسوع "إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب... هل سمعت صوت الرب يسوع اليوم تذّكر  إن مقبض الباب من الداخل، وأنت وحدك تملك مفتاح قلبك... لن تتعب يد الرب، ولن يكلّ عزمه. إنه قريب منك جدا، كل ما عليك أن تفعل هو أن تصلّي اليه قائلا... يا رب أدخل الى قلبي اليوم واصنع مني إنسانا جديدا.
*************
موضوع جميل مونيكا​

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



grges monir قال:


> افتح قلبك للى واقف يقرع
> عندما صلب الرب يسوع على الصليب، حدث تغيير في قلب اللص، وفي السماء.
> 
> عندما دخل يسوع الى قدس الأقداس السماوي لكي يطهّر قلبي وقلبك من خطايانا، فرحت السماء بالخلاص الذي تم.
> ...



*أشكرك على الإضافة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*

افتح قلبك واصرخ لالهك لابوك مستنيك تصرخ وترجعله


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> افتح قلبك واصرخ لالهك لابوك مستنيك تصرخ وترجعله




*شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*

الله
كلام حلوووووو كتير
بتمنى نلتقي بهيك اشخاص
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك*



ارووجة قال:


> الله
> كلام حلوووووو كتير
> بتمنى نلتقي بهيك اشخاص
> ربنا يباركك



*الرب يعطيكى سؤال قلبك
أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*كيف تعرف من يستحق ان تفتح له قلبك*

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي



يعطيك ولايسال كيف اوكما ولمن اولماذا اوما المقابل
















يحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعولك قبل نفسه



يشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت بعيدة المنال اوسخيفة

















افتح قلبك للانسان الذي

يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك 

يقرأ عينيك قبل لسانك

يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك
















افتح قلبك للانسان الذي



يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبر الاحزانك



يخاف عليك من انتشعر بالوحدة معشخص اخر 

لايجعلك محتاجا له فهودائما الى جانبك










افتح قلبك للانسان الذي



يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك



يوجهك ان ضللت الطريق 

يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى نفسك فاشلا






















افتح قلبك للانسان الذي



يحنوعليك عندما تقسوعلى نفسك



فيأخذ من روحه ويزرعها في يديك 

وفي الختام




























افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك




ولاكن لا تأمن الى كل من فعل لك ذالك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف من يستحق ان تفتح له قلبك*



> افتح قلبك للانسان الذي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

رووووعه موضوع في غايه الروعه والجمال
تسلم ايديك يا قمره
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف من يستحق ان تفتح له قلبك*

كلام راااائع

لموضوع جميل

شكـــــــــــــــــــرا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف من يستحق ان تفتح له قلبك*

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف من يستحق ان تفتح له قلبك*

*موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف من يستحق ان تفتح له قلبك*

موضوع جميل بس مفيش حد كدة فى الزمن ده غير قليل جدا


----------



## يولا2008 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف من يستحق ان تفتح له قلبك*

كلام جميل جدا
شكرا ليكم ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف من يستحق ان تفتح له قلبك*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا جو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف من يستحق ان تفتح له قلبك*

موضوع جميل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
 يعطيك ولا يسال كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما

 المقابل يحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك

 قبل نفسه يشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت

 بعيدة المنال او سخيفة




 *******

 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
 يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك يقرأ 

 عينيك قبل لسانك يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك

 ******* 
 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

 يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا 

 لاحزانك يخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع

 شخص اخر لا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى جانبك

 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

 يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك يوجهك ان 

 ضللت الطريق يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى

 نفسك فاشلا


 *******
 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
 يحنو عليك عندما تقسو على نفسك فيأخذ من 

 روحه ويزرعها في يديك



 وفي الختام 

 افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك 
​افتح قلبك ليسوعك إلى بيحبك و مش مستغنى عنك


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بنت الاسود..

استمتعت بروعة عباراتك..

تجولت بين الاسطر..

 قرأت كل  محتواها اا..

 واغرتني  معانيهاااا..

ودفعتني لاقول لكى..

كوني كما انت مميزة..

تحياتي..

سلام المسيح..


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك يقرأ 

عينيك قبل لسانك يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك



موضوع رائع وجميل بنت الانبا موسى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك
> 
> افتح قلبك ليسوعك إلى بيحبك و مش مستغنى عنك


 
حقا الهي الحنون الملك 
هو من يستحق أن افتح له قلبي واسلمه له
واجلسه عليه ملكاً متوجاً

ميرسي يا بنت موسي الاسود
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*كلمات رائعة جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك الجميلة*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لا يا صحابى دى منقوله عجبتنى اوى قلت اكتبهالكم انا هكتب برده الكلام الحلو ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> افتح قلبك ليسوعك إلى بيحبك و مش مستغنى عنك


 
ما اجمل هذه الكلمات 
المسيح هو الذى يحبنا ولا يمكن ان يستغنى عنا ابدا 
لاننا ابنائه 
ميرررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ميرررسى على الكلمات الجميله  
تنقل للقسم العام لانها منقوله ​*


----------



## meraa (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك 

افتح قلبك ليسوعك إلى بيحبك و مش مستغنى عنك 
حقا الله هو من لايخزلنا ابدا وهو الذى احبنا للمنتهى 
ميرسى الموضوع ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

كلمات رائعة يا بنت موسى الاسود

رائع بجد

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: لمن تفتح قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

منتهى الشكر

للموضوع  الرائع
والجميل جدا

الرب معاكم
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: افتح قلبك....ولكـــــــن لمن؟؟!!*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 فبراير 2010)

*لمن افتح قلبى وقت همى و حزنى ؟؟؟؟؟*


* افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
 يعطيك ولا يسال كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما

 المقابل يحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك

 قبل نفسه يشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت

 بعيدة المنال او سخيفة




 *******

 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
 يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك يقرأ

 عينيك قبل لسانك يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك

 *******
 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

 يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا

 لاحزانك يخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع

 شخص اخر لا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى جانبك

 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

 يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك يوجهك ان

 ضللت الطريق يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى

 نفسك فاشلا


 *******
 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
 يحنو عليك عندما تق
 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
 يعطيك ولا يسال كيف او كم او لمن او لماذا او ما

 المقابل يحمل على ظهره كل همومك ويدعو لك

 قبل نفسه يشاركك احلامك وطموحاتك مهما كانت

 بعيدة المنال او سخيفة




 *******

 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
 يأخذ من ابتسامته ويرسمها على وجهك يقرأ

 عينيك قبل لسانك يصدقك بينما كل الناس تكذبك

 *******
 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

 يجعل من اذنيه ملجأ" لغضبك ومن قلبه قبرا

 لاحزانك يخاف عليك من ان تشعر بالوحدة مع

 شخص اخر لا يجعلك محتاجا له فهو دائما الى جانبك

 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..

 يغار من الدمعة ان لامست خديك يوجهك ان

 ضللت الطريق يراك عظيما وقادرا عندما ترى

 نفسك فاشلا


 *******
 افتح قلبك للانسان الذي..
 يحنو عليك عندما تقسو على نفسك فيأخذ من

 روحه ويزرعها في يديك



 وفي الختام

 افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك

 افتح قلبك ليسوعك إلى بيحبك و مش مستغنى عنكسو على نفسك فيأخذ من

 روحه ويزرعها في يديك



 وفي الختام

 افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك

 افتح قلبك ليسوعك إلى بيحبك و مش مستغنى عنك*​


----------



## فادية (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لمن افتح قلبى وقت همى و حزنى ؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع الجميل*
*تسلم ايديك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لمن افتح قلبى وقت همى و حزنى ؟؟؟؟؟*

*الي بنت حبيبي القديس موسي الإسود*
*الفكرة جميلة ومتكاملة يسوع هو الإنسان الوحيد الذى يستطيع أن يتعامل معي بصدق في كل هذه الظروف *
*الرب يبارك حياتك ويقويكِ*


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لمن افتح قلبى وقت همى و حزنى ؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع متميز وجميل يا قمر

تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: لمن افتح قلبى وقت همى و حزنى ؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*افتح قلبك*


 *افــتــح قــلــبــك للإنــســان الــذي يــعــطــيــك*
*ولا يــسئل كـيـف؟ أو كـم؟ أو لمـن أو لماذا أو ما لمقابل؟؟*

*يــحمل عــلــى ظـهـره كـل هـمومــك..ويـدعـو لك قـبل نفـسـه..*

*يـشـارك أحلامك وطـموحـاتك*
*يأخــذ مـن ابـتسامـته ويرســمـها علــى وجــهــك ...*

*يــقــرأ عــيــنــيك قـبل لـسـانـك .. يـصدقـك بـيـنما كــل الــنــاس تــكذبــك..*

*يــغــار مــن الــدمــعــة إن لامــســت خـديــك!!*

*يــوجـهك إن ضللت الطــريــق،،*
*يـجـعـل مــن أذنــيــه مـلجأ لــغــضــبـك!! ومــن قــلــبــه قــبـر لأحزانــك!!*

*يخــاف عـلـيك مــن أن تـشـعر بالــوحــدة مـع شخـص آخــر!!*
*لا يجعلك محتاجاً له فــهــو دائماً إلى جانــبــك ..*

*يراك عظــيــماً وقادراً حينما ترى نفسك فاشلاً...*
*يقــسو عليك حينما تقــسو على نفسك*

*فيأخذ من روحــه ويزرعها في يديك..*

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: افتح قلبك*

*كلام جميل جدا
ميرسي رووكا
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: افتح قلبك*

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: افتح قلبك*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا
> ميرسي رووكا
> وربنا يباركك​*


*ميرسي ميكي نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: افتح قلبك*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## biscuta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مووووووووووووووووضوع لذيذ اوىىىىىىىىىىىى
​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> افتح قلبك للذي أعطاك كل هذا ولم يخدعك​


ميرسي الك...

رااااائع...

ربنا يبارك عمرك...


----------



## soso a (30 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع 
الرب يباركك ​


----------

